# Household Lubricants



## stinkocheeze (Feb 19, 2010)

Anybody want to rate random household lubricants they tried?
I am going to experiment with: Soap, Valve Oil, Cooking oil, Wood Varnish, Ect... Anybody tried anything else???
Has anybody used aerosol cans (ferbreeze, ect..)???????????

Cooking Oil:
Not BAD, but wears off, and wipe if away later, because its not very good for the cubes........


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 19, 2010)

Let's take a look at the Wiki...


----------



## RyanO (Feb 19, 2010)

When I was new I used Olive Oil and it worked OK. If I were you I would just go down to Wal-Mart and buy CRC silicone spray from the auto department. It's much better and it's about $2.


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 19, 2010)

I've heard mr sheen is rather nice.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Feb 19, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> I've heard mr sheen is rather nice.



mr sheen?


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 19, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> Thomas09 said:
> 
> 
> > I've heard mr sheen is rather nice.
> ...


It's a wood varnish that contains silcone (from what I've heard).


----------



## Zarxrax (Feb 19, 2010)

How about "personal" lubricants?


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 19, 2010)

If anyone yoyos, I suspect that yoyo lube is a form of shock oil.

Google up thin/thick yoyo lube if you're curious.


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Feb 19, 2010)

i liked cooking oil. it actully lubes, but lasts not too long 
4/5 stars


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 19, 2010)

JigaLoo and CRC are tied like two mice for cheese.
Sort of.


----------



## scottishcuber (Feb 19, 2010)

> Anybody want to rate random household lubricants they tried?
> I am going to experiment with: Soap, Valve Oil, Cooking oil, Wood Varnish, Ect... Anybody tried anything else???
> Has anybody used *aerosol cans *(ferbreeze, ect..)???????????



I've used deodarant, it does nothing to the performance of the cube.
Smells nice though...


----------



## Tomk (Feb 19, 2010)

scottishcuber said:


> > Anybody want to rate random household lubricants they tried?
> > I am going to experiment with: Soap, Valve Oil, Cooking oil, Wood Varnish, Ect... Anybody tried anything else???
> > Has anybody used *aerosol cans *(ferbreeze, ect..)???????????
> 
> ...



Have you experimented with different types to see if it allways does nothing?


----------



## Muesli (Feb 19, 2010)

This thread could be made so much funnier through the use of some word substitutions...


----------



## scottishcuber (Feb 19, 2010)

Originally Posted by Tomk


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by scottishcuber
> Quote:
> Anybody want to rate random household lubricants they tried?
> ...



No i havent, it never occured to me to compare results with other sprays. However, i have tried cocoa butter with good results...


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Feb 19, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> How about "personal" lubricants?



I'm pretty sure that CRC is cheaper. plus... whoever bought that personal lube might be mad that you put in in your cube xD

i dunno why, but this thread made me want to make a cube with scratch-n-sniff stickers. lol


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 19, 2010)

dunpeal2064 said:


> Zarxrax said:
> 
> 
> > How about "personal" lubricants?
> ...



Yes. For blind, "Hmm, that smells like watermelon..."


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Feb 19, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> dunpeal2064 said:
> 
> 
> > Zarxrax said:
> ...



lol. but just like colors, you'd have to have very noticable different smells. so they couldn't all be fruit. man, after a few minutes trying this I'd imagine that to be one stinky cube


----------



## gamemeister27 (Feb 19, 2010)

dunpeal2064 said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > dunpeal2064 said:
> ...



Ok, this one smells like garlic.....this one smells like skunk....this one smells like Gorganzola....


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Feb 19, 2010)

gamemeister27 said:


> dunpeal2064 said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



gorganzola and skunk are too similar IMO xD


----------

